# YPAO - Subwoofer EQ



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Does anyone know which Yamaha receivers offer parametric EQ for the subwoofer ?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I believe that the Advantage series of receivers do.


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Certain models do and that's what I was hoping to find out without going through all the manuals. I was hoping someone just knew which models did. Yamaha is not very forthcoming in the product brochures.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As Tony mentioned, the Aventage series does. Not sure if it’s all the way down the lowest models though, you’ve have to bite the bullet and check the manual to see. If the A740 has parametric capabilities, you can be sure they all have it.

Keep in mind that it’s probably not fully parametric in the sense that there are virtually unlimited parameter settings, as you would have with an outboard unit. As of a couple of years ago frequency stops were limited to standard ISO 1/3-octave spacing, and I doubt that has changed. Bandwidth and boost/cut settings are probably limited as well.

Not to disparage the Yamaha’s capabilities, you can do _A LOT_ with the flexibility that is available, if you have the ear and capability to take measurements. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

arclight said:


> Does anyone know which Yamaha receivers offer parametric EQ for the subwoofer ?
> 
> Thanks


All the current models do, from about mid range up. But if you're after exact models, you may be best served by reading the manual for the specific model you're considering.
But if you don't need or want any of the fancy features of the higher end models, then it may be more cost effective and easier if you pick the model that has the features you want and add an Antimode 8033 to eq the bass.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

I own a Yamaha RX-A1000 and I believe only the top two Aventage models equalize the subwoofer (i.e. 20X0 and 30X0).


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

They definitely don't have it on my receiver which is a relatively old RX-V667. It's true that Yamaha doesn't make it easy to figure out which models have subwoofer EQ and which ones don't. I know the A-2020 and A-3020 had it so I'm pretty sure the current versions of those have it as well.


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

From what I can tell from the manuals and 45 minutes of searching, none of the Yamaha receivers offer EQ for the sub. Except for the two top models. Even then I can't confirm that from a reliable source just hear say. 

This is truly sad as it is one of the most critical steps to a good HT. Looks like I will be sticking with Audyssey since every other system aside from Anthem's will not EQ the sub. This is truly sad considering we can put someone on the moon but can't create basic parametric sub EQ's in these highly advanced and sophisticated HT receivers.

Yes I know I can buy an external sub EQ. I want it integrated into the receiver.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I've got the 3040 and it absolutely has PEQ for all 7 channels. The bands are locked down but you can get pretty close to whatever you need. You have 4 bands on the sub channels that include the following freqs: 31.3, 39.4, 49.6, 62.5, 78.7, 99.2, 125, 157.5, 198.4, and 250.


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

chris0228 said:


> I've got the 3040 and it absolutely has PEQ for all 7 channels. The bands are locked down but you can get pretty close to whatever you need. You have 4 bands on the sub channels that include the following freqs: 31.3, 39.4, 49.6, 62.5, 78.7, 99.2, 125, 157.5, 198.4, and 250.


Thanks for the info and confirmation.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

arclight said:


> From what I can tell from the manuals and 45 minutes of searching, none of the Yamaha receivers offer EQ for the sub. Except for the two top models. Even then I can't confirm that from a reliable source just hear say.
> 
> This is truly sad as it is one of the most critical steps to a good HT. Looks like I will be sticking with Audyssey since every other system aside from Anthem's will not EQ the sub. This is truly sad considering we can put someone on the moon but can't create basic parametric sub EQ's in these highly advanced and sophisticated HT receivers.
> 
> Yes I know I can buy an external sub EQ. I want it integrated into the receiver.


The manual doesn't go into that much detail. It does explain how to use the PEq, but it doesn't see the need to repeat the same instructions for each channel.
Perhaps next time you're at the local store, you can check up for yourself, that way you won't need to rely on hearsay. 

If you're that way inclined. Armed with REW, a Umik and a laptop, the 4 PEQs available will allow you to easily achieve sub eq at least as good as Audyssey subeq


----------



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

I'm not looking for a manual system that needs me to graph anything. I said this in my original post. I want everything automated. Yamaha is not an option since they don't include this feature except on the top two models. But hey. You get 2000 dsp sound modes. I guess that's more important than tools that actually help create a better home theater. Audyssey seems to be the only set up program that does it right. 

Onkyo use to have this feature but they decided to get cheap and offer an inferior setup program. But lets give everyone Dolby Atmos a format that will hardly be used by a majority of people.


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

arclight said:


> I'm not looking for a manual system that needs me to graph anything. I said this in my original post. I want everything automated.



If this was the intent of your first post, then it wasn't clear. You asked which Yammys had PEQs for the Sub channel.

Anyways, now that you've clarified what you're looking for, then Yamaha is not the AVR you're after, not even the range topper CX-A5000 will automagically eq the sub as well as Audyssey.
If plug n play in a single box is what you're after, I think the Denon AVR4100 is the most economical unit.
But if you don't mind an extra box, a Yammy + Antimode 8033 will yield better results IMO.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

littlejohn74 said:


> (...)
> But if you don't mind an extra box, a Yammy + Antimode 8033 will yield better results IMO.


I agree. I followed those recommandations from some people here (I choosed Dual Core 2.0) . Anti Mode is a perfect match for a Yamaha receiver that does not EQ subs and a beginner in sound treatment with a very effective plug-n-play device. Lot of fun, lot to learn!


----------

